# Miniteich mit klarem Wasser



## Patchworker (4. Aug. 2015)

Moin zusammen

unser Miniteich hat klares Wasser!!!
Hatte vor ca. 3 bis 4 Wochen einige große Wasserpflanzen
geschenkt bekommen.
2 davon in den Miniteich gepackt.

Das Wasser war bisher immer trüb und etwas grün.

Gestern gucke ich ganz verdutzt als ich die 2 Fische schwimmen sah.
Keine Ahnung wieso das Wasser auf einmal so sauber und klar ist.
Habe außer die beiden Pflanzen die ich dabei gepackt habe,
nicht gemacht.

Schade, kann die Bilder nicht hoch laden.

VG
Alex


----------



## krallowa (4. Aug. 2015)

Viele Pflanzen= viele Nährstoffe werden gefressen, sehr gut und sauber.
2 Fische, viele Pflanzen = könnte noch so klappen, gut immer noch sauber.
Mehr Fische, viele Pflanzen = es wird eng mit dem klaren Wasser behalten.
Viele Fische, die auch mal Pflanzen anknabbern = grünes Wasser = Filterung.


----------



## Patchworker (4. Aug. 2015)

Nee neee da kommen keine Fischis mehr dazu.

Fütterung ist alle 2 bis 3 Tage.
Bin halt nur selbst erstaunt gewesen weil es ja heißt:
Kannste vergessen dass das Wasser klar wird.

Erst wird weiter geplant und gegrübelt wie, wo, was, gemacht wird usw.

Ich möchte NICHT 3 mal bauen  

VG
Alex


----------



## wander-falke (4. Aug. 2015)

Patchworker schrieb:


> Hatte vor ca. 3 bis 4 Wochen einige große Wasserpflanzen



Genau das ist die Antwort auf klares Wasser oder trübes Wasser


----------



## Thorsten 41 (4. Aug. 2015)

Ja und da ich 6 goldis hab im 500l Becken und pflanzen macht der Rest meine Filteranlage.


----------



## Ansaj (4. Aug. 2015)

Hi Alex,
was hast du denn für Fische? 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Wild (4. Aug. 2015)

Thorsten 41 schrieb:


> Ja und da ich 6 goldis hab im 500l Becken und pflanzen macht der Rest meine Filteranlage.


Hallo,
in 500 Liter gehören keine Fische, erst recht keine Goldfische. Verschenke sie lieber.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Ansaj (4. Aug. 2015)

Wild schrieb:


> in 500 Liter gehören keine Fische, erst recht keine Goldfische. Verschenke sie lieber.


Ganz deiner Meinung, Norbert. Das wurde Thorsten bereits in einem anderen Thema gesagt.

Genau deswegen habe ich auch nach den Fischen von Alex gefragt. Die meisten Fische brauchen mehr Artgenossen und wenn es ein Paar ist, werden sie sich vermehren. Dafür ist ein 1000l-Teich für fast alle Teichfischarten zu klein. Aber es kann sich ja auch z.B. um zwei gleichgeschlechtliche __ Sonnenbarsche handeln.

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Aug. 2015)

Wild schrieb:


> in 500 Liter gehören keine Fische, erst recht keine Goldfische.


....naja, wir sind in einem Teichforum, schätze ich könnte dir locker einige hundert Arten für 500 Liter nennen aus dem Warmwasserbereich. 
Egal. Auch im Kaltwasser gibt es einige geeignete Arten, besonders, wenn die Filteranlage stimmt. Ist einfach eine Frage der Größe und der Anzahl.
Wichtiger ist es, wie die Möglichkeiten im Winter sind. Ein Teich der Durch friert ist nix


----------



## Thorsten 41 (4. Aug. 2015)

Die Fische haben den letzten Winter über lebt. Denke auch das es so bleibt. Ich SAG nur Klimaerwärmung..


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Aug. 2015)

Och, haben die Glück gehabt......also interessante Einstellung.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (5. Aug. 2015)

Thorsten 41 schrieb:


> Die Fische haben den letzten Winter über lebt. Denke auch das es so bleibt. Ich SAG nur Klimaerwärmung..



Ohne Worte...
Selbst wenn es sarkastisch gemeint ist...


----------



## Wild (5. Aug. 2015)

Thorsten 41 schrieb:


> Die Fische haben den letzten Winter über lebt. Denke auch das es so bleibt. Ich SAG nur Klimaerwärmung..


Dann informiere dich mal über die Klimaerwärmung. In Mitteleuropa werden die Winter wahrscheinlich durch die Klimaerwärmung insgesamt kälter als bisher.


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2015)

Spart Euch den Atem, es gibt leider immer wieder Leute, denen das Wohl ihrer Fisch am A..... vorbei geht.


----------



## Thorsten 41 (6. Aug. 2015)

this HTML class. Value is http://www.aqua4you. So da steht es z.b.


----------



## Patrick K (6. Aug. 2015)

Da steht nur , Die Seite www.aqua4you wurde nicht gefunden.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (6. Aug. 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Da steht nur , Die Seite www.aqua4you wurde nicht gefunden.



Bei mir auch.


----------



## Patchworker (6. Aug. 2015)

Um aufs EIGENTLICHE Thema zurück zu kommen:

Ja, 2 kleine Goldfische sind im Becken.
Die werden im Winter in ein kleines Aquarium umziehen.

Ich habe mich halt nur gewundert dass das Wasser auf einmal so klar ist,
weil es hier im Forum hieß/heißt: Kleine Teichbecken mit Fische bekommt man 
nicht klar (klares Wasser)

VG
Alex, der immer noch für ein großen Teich am Planen ist.


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2015)

Thorsten 41 schrieb:


> So da steht es z.b.


Erstens heißt die Seite www.aqua4you.de und zweitens ist das eine Aquarienseite -  AQUARIEN und TEICHE sind ein Unterschied. Ein gewaltiger. Ausserdem sieht es so aus, als ob der Knabe auch nur abgeschrieben hat. Und was mir als erstes in die Augen springt, ist



> *Größe: *je nach Art bis zu 35 cm


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (6. Aug. 2015)

Patchworker schrieb:


> Ja, 2 kleine Goldfische sind im Becken.
> Die werden im Winter in ein kleines Aquarium umziehen.






Patchworker schrieb:


> Ich habe mich halt nur gewundert dass das Wasser auf einmal so klar ist,
> weil es hier im Forum hieß/heißt: Kleine Teichbecken mit Fische bekommt man
> nicht klar (klares Wasser)


Es ist schwer bzw. schwerer das Gleichgewicht zu finden und zu halten.
Aber Pflanzen schaffen schon sehr viel.
Und vor allem muss man den Dingen Zeit lassen.
Das fällt leider den meisten in der heutigen Zeit sehr schwer.

Dann kommt oft die Chemiekeule und schon sieht man Ergebnisse.
Dummerweise ist die Ursache dann nicht behoben und 3-4 Wochen später siehts wieder aus wie vorher.


----------



## Patrick K (6. Aug. 2015)

Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> 3-4 Wochen später siehts wieder aus wie vorher.


oder schlimmer.....

salve Patrick


----------



## Thorsten 41 (6. Aug. 2015)

Zurück aus dem Urlaub und was sehe ich? Jo, einen klareren Teich als vor 5 tagen obwohl filter Pumpe aus. Kurz Wasser raus aus dem filter ( Brühe) und gereinigt samt filtermatten und bio balls. Somit kein schmodder in den Teich. Hat ganz schön gestunken die Brühe. 
Gruß und euch einen schönen abend. Danke für den Tipp mit dem schmodder...


----------



## Thorsten 41 (7. Aug. 2015)

Soll ich den Auslauf des filters eigentlich über den Bachlauf laufen lassen oder ist das egal?


----------



## Ida17 (7. Aug. 2015)

Ich mache das auch so, somit kommt zusätzlich Sauerstoff in den Teich


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (7. Aug. 2015)

Bei mir geht's vom Teich über den Siebfilter, durch den Tonnenfilter, in den Bach und zurück in den Teich.


----------



## Patchworker (8. Aug. 2015)

*grübel*

ich bin doch im Falschem Forum bzw. Thema


----------



## meinereiner (8. Aug. 2015)

Patchworker schrieb:


> *grübel*
> 
> ich bin doch im Falschem Forum bzw. Thema



Oder die Anderen?


----------

